# Great overtures from non-warhorse operas



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

As a companion thread to the top 5 favorite overtures thread...

I was listening to this:





and was reminded of how many little-known operas have great overtures. Let's share some!


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Nicolai - The Merry Wives of Windsor





Lalo - Le roi d'Ys





Cherubini - Medea





Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's Bride





Marschner - Der Vampyr


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

*Mondonville - Titon et l'Aurore (1753)*


----------



## anmhe (Feb 10, 2015)

I was about to post the Marschner overture but was beaten to it!
Oh well, here's the one for Zar und Zimmermann:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I am searching some unfamiliar Donizetti ones, will be back.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

Rienzi
Palestrina
Forza del Destino
Mazeppa
Samson et Dalila

Stuck to operas with five or fewer performances listed in operabase.

ETA - looking over this list for a sec, it occurs to me in each of the cases that the overtures are quite a bit better than the operas they introduce. Even the Verdi--much of the best music is in the overture, and the characters are flat and unlikable and the drama dull. Good explanation for why they're not warhorses I guess.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Following on from howlingfantod's nomination of Rienzi, the overture to Wagner's _Das Liebesverbot_ is rather jolly:






Wouldn't be out of place in a Gilbert & Sullivan operetta. And I mean that as a compliment.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Following on from howlingfantod's nomination of Rienzi, the overture to Wagner's _Das Liebesverbot_ is rather jolly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could this be the noisiest opera overture of all time? I wonder how the first audience liked all that crashing and banging.

I love Wiki's account of the premiere:

_Described as a Große komische Oper, it was composed in 1834, and Wagner conducted the premiere in 1836 at Magdeburg. Poorly attended and with a lead singer who forgot the words and had to improvise, it was a resounding flop and its second performance had to be cancelled after a fist-fight between the prima donna's husband and the lead tenor broke out backstage before the curtain had even risen; only three people were in the audience. It was never performed again in Wagner's lifetime._

Wagner's next comic overture was to _Die Meistersinger._ What a distance to travel in 30 years!


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Woodduck said:


> Could this be the noisiest opera overture of all time? I wonder how the first audience liked all that crashing and banging.
> 
> I love Wiki's account of the premiere:
> 
> ...


Exhilarating, though, isn't it? Wagner probably had this in mind:


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

anmhe said:


> I was about to post the Marschner overture but was beaten to it!
> Oh well, here's the one for Zar und Zimmermann:


Great minds think alike!


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Florestan said:


>


Wonderful choice!


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

By "non-warhorse" do you just mean any opera not in the standard repertoire? I VESPRI SICILIANI by Verdi is more or less rare yet has a famous overture:






The LUISA MILLER overture is one of my personal favorites, but it seems that opera is now pretty commonly performed.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Donizetti Overture 'Rosamonda d'Inghilterra'


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Donizetti Overture 'Rosamonda d'Inghilterra'


YES! A fantastic overture.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Donizetti Overture 'Ugo, Conte di Parigi'


----------



## anmhe (Feb 10, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Donizetti Overture 'Ugo, Conte di Parigi'


My mood upon seeing your Donizetti post:


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

This is beautiful. I heard the opera a few years ago, and was impressed.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Rossini "Overture" Otello


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Giovanni Paisiello - Il barbiere di Siviglia - Ouverture


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

E.T.A. Hoffmann.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Daniel-François-Esprit Auber - Fra Diavolo - Ouverture


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

*Gaetano Donizetti-Poliuto-"Overture" *(Francesco Molinari-Pradelli, conductor)


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Daniel-François-Esprit Auber - Fra Diavolo - Ouverture


This should have a "LOVE" emoticon.

:clap:

Auber's overtures are delightful!

Here are a couple more:

_Le cheval de bronze_:





_Manon Lescaut_ - very fine, almost melancholy opening, then a scampering phrase:


----------



## anmhe (Feb 10, 2015)

Marschner: My next opera will be the one I am most remembered for! It is a classic love story based on Ivanhoe!
Marschner's buddy: I cannot wait to see this new work. I look forward to the premier of "Ivanhoe"!
Marschner: It will not be called "Ivanhoe".
Marschner's buddy: No?
Marschner: No! There is so much more to the story, you see. Robin Hood and Richard the Lionheart are also in it...
Marschner's buddy: So what's it called?
Marschner: "The Templer and the Jewess."
Marschner's buddy: "Ivanhoe" is much catchier, and (more importantly) concise.
Marschner: But how will anyone know a Jewess is in it?
Marschner's buddy: People are familiar with the tale of Ivanhoe.
Marschner: Silence! I am the artist here!
Marschner's buddy: Whatevs. It's not my problem.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> I am searching some unfamiliar Donizetti ones, will be back.


How about this one?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Here is one that is very familiar of a warhorse opera but this is not a warhorse opera. 





The same from yet another Rossini opera.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Saverio Mercadante - Elena da Feltre (1838) - Sinfonia

Drama lurking.....


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Karl Böhm "Peter Schmoll-Overture" Weber


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Thomas Arne "Overture to The Judgement of Paris"


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

André-Ernest-Modeste Grétry - _Le Magnifique_ - Overture


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Carlos Gomes - _Il Guarany_


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Not an opera, but it would certainly be do-able as an opera and is a great overture too:


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

*Donizetti* Overture 'Torquato Tasso'


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Elena da Feltre - Overture (Mercadante)


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

I will be simple *Die Fledermaus *overture

but in general all overtures are great! just adore them 






Editing: sorry I had to edit it , because the thread is about operas!!! and I'm here with an operetta :lol:

but still it's gorgeous! that's why I don't want to delete the post


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Pugg said:


> *Donizetti* Overture 'Torquato Tasso'


I like the scampering at the start.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Aimé Maillart - Les Dragons de Villars


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

helenora said:


> I will be simple *Die Fledermaus *overture
> 
> but in general all overtures are great! just adore them
> 
> ...


It's a warhorse - but still a gorgeous overture!


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Robert Planquette - Les cloches de Corneville


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Schubert - Fierrabras Overture, D. 796


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Hasse: Overture "Artaserse" (Italian Overture)


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

_Giulia e Sesto Pompeo_ (1818) - Carlo Evasio Soliva.

Written in the times of Rossini, but still looking back to Mozart's.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bellini - Il Pirata - Overture


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Rossini - "Zelmira"


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Giacomo Meyerbeer - Emma di Resburgo - Ouverture


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Overture to Lalo's "Le Roi d'Ys." What a wrap-up!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Donizetti Overture 'Olivo e Pasquale'


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Donizetti Linda di Chamounix Overture


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

howlingfantods said:


> Rienzi
> Forza del Destino
> Samson et Dalila


Emm... not warhorses?.. flat?.. unlikable and dull???

We must be living on different planets


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Azol said:


> Emm... not warhorses?.. flat?.. unlikable and dull???
> 
> We must be living on different planets


Depends on how you define warhorses.
I would say warhorses are the operas that every opera house or opera company stages at least every tenth year. The most popular operas by Verdi, Mozart, Rossini, Puccini and Bizet´s Carmen. A special case are the operas by Wagner that are staged less often than they are popular so they can be considered warhorses also.
Then there are some operas that are staged often but you can´t count on that your local opera house will stage it within a few years and I would place these operas in that category.

Personally I really don´t like overtures I want the action to start immediately that is something that I like with Puccini and Richard Strauss. In their operas the action start almost immediately.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

DON GILLIS: "Short Overture to an Unwritten Opera" (1945) 
Couldn't resit this small piece.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

_Struensee_ - not an opera, but music for his brother Michael Beer's play





Robert Letellier considers it "Meyerbeer's crowning achievement in orchestral writing". The overture "musically depicts the rise of the ambitious upstart, from his parental home to highest office in the land [doctor to the mad Christian VII of Denmark, a minister in the Danish court, and the Queen's lover], and then his fall. It uses the themes of intrigue and love from the individual scenes of the incidental music, and concludes with a victorious apotheosis, the solemn theme associated with the hero's father Pastor Struensee and the noble, religious ideal, with its rich writing for the harp."


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

_L'étoile du nord_





I prefer this performance to that on the Wexford CD; the sound quality is much clearer, and one can hear the triangle.

Letellier writes:
"L'Etoile du Nord (1854), Meyerbeer's first opéracomique, is derived from stories about Tsar Peter the Great, showing his life as a disguised shipwright, his defeat of the Streltsy rebellion, and his choice of the Livonian peasant girl Catherine as empress. The story reflects a mixture of political-historical realism, the power and earthly success of the young Peter, and a romantic desire for pastoral peace, with a search for providential destiny. The opening of the overture presents the military prowess of the Tsar's reign, emphatic and relentless, as depicted in the almost obsessional upward runs in the orchestra. These seem to generate a kinetic energy that impels the military theme forward, disturbing in relentless iteration. This military theme is contrasted twice, first by the elegant dance-like gypsy music (representing the alien, unorthodox and exotic world of romance), and secondly by the central serene and mystical Theme of theStar, depicting the young heroine Catherine's sense of manifest destiny (representing the spiritual world of her dead mother and the pastoral heritage she embodies, the theme of her Prayer in Act 1, and the motif of Providence). This beautiful long-lined melody with its shimmering double harp arpeggios and mellifluous legato melody, is the very antithesis of the military music. This obsessively reasserts itself, the upward runs again relentless, like a steamroller, but this time as part of Catherine's personal triumph. The final peroration is from the finale of the opera, the music of her coronation as bride and empress of Russia, with all the celebration and expansive quality of an imperial anthem."


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

_Le pardon de Ploërmel (Dinorah)_




A symphonic tone poem, including a religious procession, a storm, a chorus and a goat. Did Mahler hear it?

Letellier writes:
"Dinorah, ou Le Pardon de Ploërmel (1859), Meyerbeer's second opéra comique, a pastoral tale set in Brittany, is a parable of loss and recovery, depicting a demented goatherd, the search for a cursed treasure, and the heroine's healing and marriage on the feast of the Blessed Virgin Mary. The Overture is an extended tone poem in the manner of Franz Liszt, and constitutes a musical prologue to the action of the opera. The delicate tracery of the strings that opens the piece represents the fey nature of the heroine Dinorah who, thinking herself abandoned on her wedding day, has lost her hold on reality and wanders around the Breton countryside with her goat (a symbol of domestic husbandry, but also associated with demonic forces). Dinorah's theme is extended into the delicate springing motif of the goat, with is tinkling bell that can be heard across the meadows. The opening movements develop this pastoral heritage, the reality of village life in the droning bagpipes (cornemuses) and giddy waltz-like dance movements of the peasants merry-making. Dinorah's joy in love is next represented, and this is extended into the religious dimensions of the rural community. Her wedding day, under the patronage of Our Lady of Ploërmel, is depicted. The harmonium from the village church is heard, and then the central theme of the hymn requesting the protection of the Blessed Virgin. The wedding procession of Dinorah and Hoel now begins, moving from the church to the shrine of Our Lady (Marcia religiosa), but wind and clouds begin to rise, growing in strength, progressively drowning out the hymn as the storm increases in intensity and eventually breaks in sustained fury. The procession has been dispersed, and Dinorah's home ruined, her sense of abandonment complete. This is the situation at the beginning of the opera, but the overture now moves from depiction of the past to that of the future, to the end of the opera when order, health and society are restored. From the shambles of the storm the Hymn to Our Lady of Ploërmel begins slowly to emerge. It increases in confidence and force until it is boldly announced like a statement of faith. The themes of the hymn and the procession are taken up into this profession of thanksgiving, with the harps and woodwind in beautiful, lyrical, almost mystical interplay. Confidence and joy fuse in a rapturous climax of paradise regained."


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

The massive overture for _Le Prophète_, cut before the première (with 40 other minutes of music)





Letellier writes
"_Le Prophète_ (1849), another disturbing tale of the Reformation recounting the millennial kingdom founded by the Anabaptists in Westphalia (1534), famously develops the relationship between the charismatic innkeeper John of Leyden who becomes the prophet-king, and his loving mother Fides. This piece is a dark chronicle, a violent depiction of the troubled times of the story, the doomed Anabaptist uprising and theocracy established in the city of Munster. This is encapsulated in the heavy descending opening theme that is the shaping motif of the overture. It plunges into a passage that conveys the brutality and violence of the age. As it quietens the timpani begin the dramatic music that opens Act 3 of the opera, and shows the military camp of the Anabaptists as they besiege Munster prior to its capture. Their resort to violence as the means to social and religious change is expressed in the theme of the Anabaptist Call to Arms, with its strutting dotted rhythms and descending bass line, first heard in Act 1, when the preachers inflame the discontent of the people, and encourage them to revolt against their feudal overlords. The mood becomes detached and remote as we hear the theme of John of Leyden's prayer and triumphal hymn Roi du ciel as he leads the Anabaptists to victory. This success results in his coronation as King of the New Zion, and this brief moment of glory is reflected in the fleeting reference on the trumpets to the theme of the famous Coronation March. But such vainglory is swept away as the brutal opening theme, the Anabaptist Camp and the Call to Arms are now subject to a series of thematic transformations, before a recapitulation of torrential force that gradually dies down to complete silence, marked by drum beats, interspersed by hushed passages. The strings emerge in downward figures, remote and almost mystical, like snow falling in the Westphalian forest, flecked with scattered fragments of the dominant motifs, perhaps suggesting the futility of the hero's idealism and this violent endeavour. These are harshly swept aside as, heralded by the timpani, the Anabaptist Camp and Call to Arms grow ever stronger, and carry all before them in a surge of violence. History and politics are fatally tainted by the human quest for power."

Matthias Broszka (http://www.meyerbeer.com/bochum.htm) calls it "a monumental symphonic work, which with over 600 measures was probably too ponderous at the beginning of the opera. The martial main theme comes from the beginning of the third act, where the Anabaptists are shown in an unrestrained blood rage. At the end of the introduction, the initial theme is announced at first by the woodwinds, before it resounds powerfully in the timpani. The martial theme then brings the overture to an end in a broadly conceived climax which is executed in the form of a fugue. As supplementary themes, there are, among others, the march of the rebellious peasants at the end of the Anabaptist sermon, the triumphal hymn "Roi du Ciel" ["King of Heaven"], which in the opera signals the attack of the prophet on the fortress of Münster, and the waltz-like exposition of his coronation march. In programmatic form, the overture expresses the historical and philosophical message of the opera, namely, the view that the historical impact of the religious war unleashed by the Anabaptists had its origin in the bloodlust of the masses."


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Pugg said:


> DON GILLIS: "Short Overture to an Unwritten Opera" (1945)
> Couldn't resit this small piece.


Delightful! I was reminded of this:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Holzbauer: La Betulia liberata - Overture


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Pugg said:


> DON GILLIS: "Short Overture to an Unwritten Opera" (1945)
> Couldn't resit this small piece.


cool little piece !


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Arthur Fiedler, Boston Pops play "The Mikado" Overture

I bet that 85 % on this forum not even listing to this music, so doe it count?


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Arthur Fiedler, Boston Pops play "The Mikado" Overture
> 
> I bet that 85 % on this forum not even listing to this music, so doe it count?


yeah, I've never heard it before

but now I´m listening to it and it´s such a lovely "Ouvertürchen" composed in Rossini´s style with traces of orientalism - but of course the story is Japanese as I can see.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

helenora said:


> yeah, I've never heard it before
> 
> but now I´m listening to it and it´s such a lovely "Ouvertürchen" composed in Rossini´s style with traces of orientalism - but of course the story is Japanese as I can see.


Look at this, the whole shebang :
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Decca/4782748


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Rossini Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra Ouverture


----------



## John T (May 5, 2016)

Offenbach: La Fille du Tambour Major - 




Rimsky-Korsakov: May Night - 




Wagner: Die Feen - 




Dvořák: Vanda -


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Look at this, the whole shebang :
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Decca/4782748


a prolific composer Mr Sullivan was


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Overture to Preciosa by Carl Maria von Weber
Wiener Philharmoniker Karl Bohm


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Never heard _The Mikado_? 

Sullivan's a composer who's all too easy to overlook; in English speaking countries, his popularity is held against him. It doesn't help that amateur companies and schools often perform his comic operas - which does them no favours whatsoever. And yet one can hear the clear influence of Gounod, Rossini and Auber; and there are nods to Handel, Verdi, Mendelssohn, Meyerbeer and Wagner.

_Iolanthe_:





_Princess Ida_:





_Pirates of Penzance_:
The beautiful lyrical passage 3 minutes in is from the Act II duet





_The Grand Duke_:




(Their last work - a hit when it came out, but for whatever reason, never resurrected, so almost unknown - a pity; I'd place it well above, for instance, _Pinafore_)

_Yeomen of the Guard_:


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

SimonTemplar said:


> Never heard _The Mikado_?
> 
> Sullivan's a composer who's all too easy to overlook; in English speaking countries, his popularity is held against him. It doesn't help that amateur companies and schools often perform his comic operas - which does them no favours whatsoever. And yet one can hear the clear influence of Gounod, Rossini and Auber; and there are nods to Handel, Verdi, Mendelssohn, Meyerbeer and Wagner.


He is really not that popular in non English speaking countries.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Ah - that'd explain it. Probably in the same way that Flotow, Cornelius or Lortzing aren't really known in Anglo countries?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SimonTemplar said:


> Ah - that'd explain it. Probably in the same way that Flotow, Cornelius or Lortzing aren't really known in Anglo countries?


You've got in one, I do like G & S though, we had such fun with the university music group. 
Three little maids from school are we and Model of a Modern Major-General are translated and performed more then any other song.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm not an opera fan, tbh, but there are some wonderful overtures in here that I haven't heard for that reason. Thank you for enlightening me. Now I just need a box set that many of them are collected on.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Merl said:


> I'm not an opera fan, tbh, but there are some wonderful overtures in here that I haven't heard for that reason. Thank you for enlightening me. Now I just need a box set that many of them are collected on.


Some companies make CD"s only with overtures, so if you like a composer, quick search on Presto site et voilà...
Others shops are available.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Cheers Puggy!.........


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

C. W. Gluck - Iphigenie in Aulide - Overture


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

SimonTemplar said:


> Ah - that'd explain it. Probably in the same way that Flotow, Cornelius or Lortzing aren't really known in Anglo countries?


I really like these operettas but if people ever hear something about these operettas in non English speaking countries it is from something British, American or Australian.
Offenbach, Strauss and Lehar are way more popular when it comes to operettas.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bizet - Patrie, Op. 19


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Luigi Cherubini - Anacréon - Ouverture


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Overture to "Colas Breugnon", Op. 24 - Dmitri Kabalevsky 
Wheaton College Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Massenet, Overture to Hérodiade


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Following on from howlingfantod's nomination of Rienzi, the overture to Wagner's _Das Liebesverbot_ is rather jolly...
> Wouldn't be out of place in a Gilbert & Sullivan operetta. And I mean that as a compliment.


A real PITA to perform....endless rapid tonguing for the whole damned thing....lots of [rapidly articulated] noise.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Weber - Jubel Ouvertüre - LSO / Monteux 
Great overture .


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Lortzing - _Der Wildschütz_


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Lortzing - _Undine_


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Duplicate post.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The overtures by Weber from Der Freischütz and Oberon are good.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Daniel-François-Esprit Auber - La Muette de Portici - Ouverture


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Moniuszko - _Halka_ overture:






(For the thousandth time, why isn't Moniuszko performed outside Poland?)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bending the "rules"a bit

Bizet Scènes bohmiennes from 'La jolie fille de Perth'


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Gretry - Overture 'Le Huron'


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Offenbach - _La fille du tambour major_






I love the spinning wheel instrumentation towards the end.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Gretry - Overture 'Richard, Couer de Lion'


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Weber Abu Hassan Overture 
SRO Ansermet


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Donna Diana Overture - Emil Nikolaus von Reznicek - 1894


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Are they overtures from non-warhorse operas ???


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Are they overtures from non-warhorse operas ???


Well I've seen Barbiere here and that's the biggest war-horse out there. These two above? not so much


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Donizetti Overture 'Torquato Tasso'


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Luigi Cherubini - Ouverture Lodoïska


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Giovanni Simone Mayr - Atalia - Ouverture


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Saverio Mercadante - Emma d'Antiochia - Sinfonía


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Massenet's Le Roi de lahore - overture


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Pugg said:


> Massenet's Le Roi de lahore - overture


Similarly, the overture to Lalo's Le Roi d'Ys. Goes out in a blaze of glory!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bizet - Overture 'Djamileh'


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Rossini "Overture" Bianca e Faliero


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Gaspare Spontini - LA VESTALE - Overture


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Gaetano Donizetti - LES MARTYRS - Overture


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Hector Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini , H 76 Overture


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Rossini, Sigismondo


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Donizetti Overture 'Torquato Tasso'


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Zemlinsky's _Florentinische Tragoedie_


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Jules Massenet - ROMA - Ouverture


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Auber - LE CHEVAL DE BRONZE - Overture


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Franz von Suppè - Isabella Overture


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Rossini -, "Mose in Egitto"


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Paisiello: Il barbiere di Siviglia - Overture (Alessandrini)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Rossini - "Maometto II


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Giovanni Simone Mayr - Ginevra di Scozia - Sinfonia


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Overture to Gwendoline , Chabrier


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Giovanni Simone Mayr - Atalia - Ouverture


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Giovanni Simone Mayr - Atalia - Ouverture


You've become a Mayr fan?


----------



## Rossiniano (Jul 28, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Giovanni Simone Mayr - Atalia - Ouverture


Later in the Atalia (1822) you will hear the March from Rossini's Overture to Le Siége de Corinthe (1826) that Rossini "requisitioned" from Meyer!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SimonTemplar said:


> You've become a Mayr fan?


Yes I am, I have the overtures CD on Naxos, very good stuff.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Giovanni Simone Mayr - Un pazzo ne fa cento - Ouverture


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Fiorella Overture by Auber


----------



## Rossiniano (Jul 28, 2017)

Paisiello: Il Socrate Immaginario

This is the second opera that I listened to all the way through as a child and it got me hooked on the art form. Nice overture! Fun opera!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Carl Millöcker - Gasparone Overture


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Hérold: Zampa - Overture


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Excuse me if this has been posted before, but a worthy non-war horse overture:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ambroise Thomas : Mignon Ouverture - Seiji Ozawa / Boston Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Giacomo Meyerbeer - Struensée - Ouverture


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Charles Lecocq - La Fille de Madame Angot - Ouverture


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Weber "Abu Hassan Overture" Herbert von Karajan & Berliner Philharmoniker, 1971


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Christoph Willibald Gluck - Armide - Ouverture


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Jules Massenet - Chérubin - Ouverture


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Boieldieu: Zoraïme et Zulnar - Overture - English Chamber Orchestra/Bonynge (1970)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Cherubini Overture 'Giulio Sabino'


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Peter Cornelius "Overture" Der Barbier von Bagdad


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

André Ernest Modeste Grétry - L'épreuve villageoise - Ouverture


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Giacomo Meyerbeer - Margherita d'Anjou - Sinfonia militare


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

II diluvio universale - Donizetti -


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Otto Nicolai - Die Heimkehr des Verbannten - Ouverture


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Adolphe Adam - Danilowa - Ouverture


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SimonTemplar said:


> *G R E A T !!!*


Stunning painting also.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Jacques Offenbach - La Fille du Tambour Major - Ouverture


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Jacques Offenbach - La Fille du Tambour Major - Ouverture


I love the "machine" section from 5'10".


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Brilliant! I've fallen in love with this opera.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SimonTemplar said:


> Brilliant! I've fallen in love with this opera.



Watched it last night.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Engelbert Humperdinck - Königskinder - Overture


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Verdi Opera Overture - Un giorno di regno (1840)


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Louis-Ferdinand Hérold - Zampa - Ouverture


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mayr - Tobiae matrimonium - Sinfonia


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ferdinando Paër - Leonora ossia L'amor conjugale - Ouverture


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

OBERTO,CONTE DI SAN BONIFACIO-G.VERDI-SINFONIA-H.VON KARAJAN-


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Verdi : Aroldo - Overture


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Giuseppe Verdi - Alzira "Sinfonia" - HERBERT VON KARAJAN


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

As a lad I would haunt junk shops and spend happy hours going through piles of dusty 78 rpm records looking for gems. I often came across Ambrose Thomas' 'Raymond Overture', usually cut to one side of a 78 and more often played by a brass band or mandolin orchestra. I loved the piece then, I love it now.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Eve Queler-Gaetano Donizetti-Gemma di Vergy-"Overure"


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Schumann - Genoveva Overture - NYP / Bernstein


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Donizetti - POLIUTO - Overture -


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Rossini - "Adelaide di Borgogna"


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

André Grétry - "Le Magnifique" (Ouverture) 1773


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mascagni - Overture (Le Maschere)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

II diluvio universale - Donizetti -


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Giovanni Simone Mayr - Ginevra di Scozia - Sinfonia


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Borodin, Alexander - Prince Igor, Overture (Haitink)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bizet - Overture 'Djamileh'


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Aimé Maillart - Les Dragons de Villars - Ouverture


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ouverture - Donizetti - Adelia - Bergamo - 1997


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Saverio Mercadante - Emma d'Antiochia - Sinfonía


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Jacques Offenbach - Die Rheinnixen


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Rossini - "Demetrio e Polibio


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

G. Verdi. Luisa Miller. Overture


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Offenbach: Vert-Vert Overture


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Jacques Offenbach "Les Brigands" Overture


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Piccinni: Didone abbandonata - Overture


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Franz von Suppé - Pique Dame - Overture


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Wagner "Die Feen-Overture" Edo De Waart


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Albert Lortzing - Ali, Pascha von Janina - Ouverture


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Offenbach - Overture 'L'Ile Tuliptan'


----------



## Nocture In Blue (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Jules Massenet - ROMA - Ouverture


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Grétry - Guillaume Tell - Ouverture


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Daniel-François-Esprit Auber - Marco Spada - Ouverture


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

François Adrien Boieldieu - Jean de Paris - Ouverture


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Jacopo Foroni - _Cristina, regina di Svezia_ (1849)






EDIT: Pugg, if you're reading this, I think you'd *love* this opera. Opens with a glorious chorus, worthy of mature Verdi. Here's the full opera:


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I don't know if this one was already posted but nevertheless I always love hearing it


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

NickFuller said:


> Jacopo Foroni - _Cristina, regina di Svezia_ (1849)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Simon, just ordered a copy € 14.00 shipped.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Thanks Simon, just ordered a copy € 14.00 shipped.


Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

NickFuller said:


> Jacopo Foroni - _Cristina, regina di Svezia_ (1849)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite wonderful. What a great find. Pugg was right to grab a copy. I will consider it too.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Quite wonderful. What a great find. Pugg was right to grab a copy. I will consider it too.


Clips on the Presto site, video can't be showed in my country .


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Quite wonderful. What a great find. Pugg was right to grab a copy. I will consider it too.


I came across the opera on a blog I discovered last night. Glowing review here: https://philsoperaworld.music.blog/2017/11/03/jacopo-foroni-cristina-regina-di-svezia-1849/
The site owner specializes in reviews of rarer operas, a la Denis Forman. And, like all sensible people, he thinks Les Huguenots "is possibly the greatest opera ever written".


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

NickFuller said:


> I came across the opera on a blog I discovered last night. Glowing review here: https://philsoperaworld.music.blog/2017/11/03/jacopo-foroni-cristina-regina-di-svezia-1849/
> The site owner specializes in reviews of rarer operas, a la Denis Forman. And, like all sensible people, he thinks Les Huguenots "is possibly the greatest opera ever written".


The only thing that puzzles me, ( Fritz attended me toward it) the time, the video is much longer then the CD.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Daniel-François-Esprit Auber - Marco Spada - Ouverture


Marco Spada is a ballet. Or did he also write an opera based on the same story?

N.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

The Conte said:


> Marco Spada is a ballet. Or did he also write an opera based on the same story?
> 
> N.


Originaly an opéra comique, 21 Dec 1852, w. Libretto by Scribe.

Félix Clément, Dictionnaire des opéras, 1869, writes:

"The eternal brigand the librettist has so often exploited reappears again here; but the public gave him a cold welcome. The music has the qualities that distinguish the composer's style. All the same, except for a romance, there was nothing striking in the score. »


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The Conte said:


> Marco Spada is a ballet. Or did he also write an opera based on the same story?
> 
> N.





NickFuller said:


> Originaly an opéra comique, 21 Dec 1852, w. Libretto by Scribe.
> 
> Félix Clément, Dictionnaire des opéras, 1869, writes:
> 
> "The eternal brigand the librettist has so often exploited reappears again here; but the public gave him a cold welcome. The music has the qualities that distinguish the composer's style. All the same, except for a romance, there was nothing striking in the score. »


Sorry Conte just see this this question, Simon cleared it up.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

William Wallace - Maritana - Ouverture


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Pugg said:


> William Wallace - Maritana - Ouverture


Oh, this is good! Thanks, Pugg!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

*Si j'étais roi* is an opéra comique in three acts by Adolphe Adam. The libretto was written by Adolphe d'Ennery and Jules-Henri Brésil.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Louis-Ferdinand Hérold - Zampa - Ouverture


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

A joy!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Not going through 16 pages to see if this was already posted.


----------

